# Hyannis teen arrested in fatal crash



## kwflatbed

*Hyannis teen arrested in fatal crash*

 
By K.C. Myers / Cape Cod Times
HYANNIS - The police arrested an 18-year-old Hyannis woman last night in the...


----------



## Usa8235

Glad they caught her--way to go Barstable PD


----------



## cc3915

*Teen flees fatal crash arraignment*

Now she's on the loose. Why was she released on bail in the first place?

----------------------------------------

BARNSTABLE - An 18-year-old Hyannis woman fled from Barnstable court this morning before her scheduled arraignment in the hit-and-run death of a Hyannis woman in her wheelchair Tuesday night.

A Barnstable District Court judge issued a warrant for Gina Giovangelo's arrest.

Teen flees fatal crash arraignment | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## GeepNutt

She seems to have a pretty good track record for making "bad decisions"...


----------



## Usa8235

who does she think she is? a kennedy?


----------



## jedediah1

she won't get bail when they catch her stupid ass


----------



## CPT Chaos

She showed up at court wearing a pink hoodie and sweat pants.

Classy chick!


----------



## cc3915

*Suspect shows up to court for arraignment*

......before she fled

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBw2RmEJ2gM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Gina Giovangelo arrives for arraignment[/nomedia]


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Gotta love MA. She hits and kills woman in wheelchair, takes off-later arrested. There should have been no bail, the fact she took off after the accident _might_ suggest shes a runner...


----------



## TopCop24

Tango_Sierra said:


> Gotta love MA. She hits and kills woman in wheelchair, takes off-later arrested. There should have been no bail, the fact she took off after the accident _might_ suggest shes a runner...


You would THINK that this is obvious to the judge, but apparently not


----------



## cc3915

*Accused hit-and-run driver evades police*

BARNSTABLE - The 18-year-old woman accused of hitting and killing a woman with her car in Hyannis Tuesday night allegedly tried to buy a car after she fled Barnstable District Court where she was to be arraigned on a motor vehicle homicide charge.

Accused hit-and-run driver evades police | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## cc3915

*Motor vehicle homicide suspect captured in Onset*

ONSET -- She eluded police for more than a day, but officers -- with the help of a police dog -- captured 18-year-old Gina Giovangelo near a wooded area this afternoon.

Motor vehicle homicide suspect captured in Onset | CapeCodOnline.com
---------------------------------------

Let's hope the BC or CM holds her on no bail this time.


----------



## Deuce

Good job. Hope the douche has fun lickin' the bottom bitch's nasty twat in jail....


----------



## cc3915

............










---------- Post added at 20:38 ---------- Previous post was at 19:54 ----------

*Fatal Hit & Run Suspect Arrested in Wareham*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6_sbHt-TRI&feature=player_embedded#"]YouTube- WAREHAM, MA- Motor vehicle homicide suspect captured in Onset (05-22-10)[/nomedia]!


----------



## cc3915

*Fugitive, alleged accomplices captured*

Gina Giovangelo was hiding out in a Wareham motel room yesterday when she got a text message telling her the police were closing in fast.

Without changing out of her dress or bothering to put on shoes, the 18-year-old did the only thing she's done since allegedly running over and killing a disabled woman Tuesday night: She ran.

Fugitive, alleged accomplices captured | CapeCodOnline.com

---------- Post added at 09:07 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------


----------



## CPT Chaos

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO142796/

BARNSTABLE, Mass. -- Officials are taking no chances this time with a Cape Cod woman accused in a deadly hit-and-run accident.

After being arrested for the second time in less than a week, Gina Giovangelo, 18, was ordered held without bond at a Barnstable jail. 

She is accused of driving a 2007 Nissan Altima that hit and killed a wheelchair-bound woman in Hyannis Tuesday night. 

Giovangelo posted bail and showed up to court Friday morning, but fled before being formally charged.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cape Fugitive, Alleged Accomplice Have Criminal Past

'Give Her Full Extent Of Law,' Says Son Of Wheelchair Victim 

*Previous Stories:* 

May 23, 2010: Teen's Life On The Run Ends
May 22, 2010: Teen Charged In Hit-And-Run Death Captured In Onset
May 21, 2010: Teen Charged In Death Of Wheelchair-Bound Woman


----------



## Usa8235

am curious as to if she has prior drug arrests...got that oxyhazed look


----------



## kwflatbed

Gina Giovangelo is brought into court in handcuffs and shackles for her arraignment on Monday. 
WBZ

*High Bail Set For Cape Hit-&-Run Suspect 







 *

»


----------



## sean37

They caught her because she twittered 'just chillin at the local no tell motel". hey, not for nothing but the female officer looks pretty cute. anyone know if barnstable is hiring?


----------



## Gil

She's like the Energizer Bunny



> Around 2:30 p.m., officers arrived at the hotel, but before they could apprehend Giovangelo, she escaped out a back door into the woods. "Wareham police officers and a Wareham K9 unit proceeded to chase her through the woods," said Stanley.
> 
> Officers chased Giovangelo through the woods for more than a half hour before she was caught outside a condominium complex on Roberta Drive.


----------



## cc3915

It figures that a loser from Hyannis would flee and hide in Wareham. Not too bright.


----------



## Mad-Dog24

cc3915 said:


> It figures that a loser from Hyannis would flee and hide in Wareham. Not too bright.


She can't really be from the Cape because if she was she would have hid out in Bourne; At least she got off the sandbar a short distance.


----------



## cc3915

*Gina Giovangelo's money investigated*

The fleet-footed Cape Cod teen who eluded the police on a two-day manhunt after she skipped out on her Friday arraignment on fatal hit-and-run charges was short more than $9,000 in cash after her two days on the lam, according to investigators.

When the police nabbed Gina Giovangelo, 18, of Hyannis after she hightailed it from a Wareham motel Saturday and led officers on a 45-minute barefoot chase, she had just $140 in her possession - despite withdrawing $9,500 cash immediately after she bolted from Barnstable District Court Friday.

Gina Giovangelo's money investigated | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## cc3915

*Teen indicted in Hyannis hit-and-run*

BARNSTABLE - Gina Giovangelo, who allegedly ran down and killed a Hyannis woman in a wheelchair earlier this year, was indicted yesterday on vehicular homicide charges.

A Barnstable County grand jury found there is enough evidence to charge Giovangelo, 18, with a number of counts, including vehicular homicide while intoxicated and leaving the scene of an accident causing death. Giovangelo was allegedly drunk and driving a car that struck and killed 47-year-old Lillian White of Hyannis in May.

Giovangelo is charged with negligent motor vehicle homicide while driving intoxicated, leaving the scene of an accident causing death, motor vehicle homicide while operating under the influence, negligent motor vehicle homicide, operating a motor vehicle under the influence of alcohol and the negligent operation of a motor vehicle, according to the Cape and Islands District Attorney's Office. The first two charges are felony offenses.

Teen indicted in Hyannis hit-and-run | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## Guest

A) Nice bOObs.....
B) Baton right behind gun ??????


----------



## Deuce

SniperGAF said:


> Baton right behind gun ??????


Odd choice of placement. Southern po-po like to put it there also. Think it's a strong hand thingy..


----------



## kwflatbed

*Teen Arraigned In Fatal Wheelchair Hit-And-Run*

*Investigators Say Teen Was Drunk At Time Of Crash*

*BARNSTABLE, Mass. -- *A Cape Cod teenager police said fled the scene after allegedly running down and killing a Hyannis woman crossing a street in her wheelchair has been ordered held on $200,000 bail. 
Gina Giovangelo of Barnstable pleaded not guilty on Monday in Superior Court to multiple charges including vehicular homicide. She has been held since pleading not guilty in district court. 
Authorities allege the 18-year-old Giovangelo was drunk when she struck and killed 47-year-old Lillian White in May. 
Giovangelo showed up for arraignment in May, but before she faced the judge, she said she was going outside for a cigarette break and fled the area. She was captured the next day in Wareham after she was chased barefoot through the woods.

Teen Arraigned In Fatal Wheelchair Hit-And-Run - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed

*Cape Cod teen gets jail in hit-and-run death*

*By Associated Press*
Monday, April 4, 2011

BARNSTABLE -- A Cape Cod teenager accused of fleeing the scene after her car struck and killed a 47-year-old woman crossing a street in her wheelchair has pleaded guilty and been sentenced to three years in jail.
Gina Giovangelo was also sentenced last week to five years of probation after pleading guilty in Barnstable Superior Court to motor vehicle homicide by negligent operation while operating under the influence of alcohol and leaving the scene of an accident resulting in death.
Prosecutors say the 19-year-old Giovangelo has been drinking before she struck Lillian White as she crossed a Hyannis street in a crosswalk last May.

Full Story:
Cape Cod teen gets jail in hit-and-run death - BostonHerald.com


----------

